# Door Louvers in Fire Rated Doors-to be or not to be?



## pilgrim

I'm trying to make sense whether or not Louvers (air transfer openings) in Fire rated Doors are allowed in* Fire rated Barriers...*

Although it seems clear that in *"Incidental Uses"* the CBC table 509.4.2 states, Doors shall not have air transfer openings when an Auto Sprinkler is permitted with-ought Fire Barrier.  It seems it should be interpreted visa versa as _permitted_ _with Fire Rated Barrier_.  See Lori's; I-Dig Hardware article below for reference.

http://idighardware.com/2013/07/science-lab-doors/

It is clear that in Smoke Partitions and Smoke Barriers NFPA 101 in Chapter 8 states you may not use Louvers in Doors (see 8.4.3.3 and 8.5.4.1) Also, the CBC states that Doors in Smoke Partitions may not use Louvers (for example in Corridors).  However, the CBC makes no mention of whether Louvers are allowed in Smoke Barriers...

The NFPA 101 in 8.3.4.1 (Opening Protectives for Fire Barriers) it states that "Every opening in a fire barrier shall be protected to _limit_ the spread of fire and _restrict_ the movement of smoke from one side of the fire barrier to the other."

Also, in the CBC Section 707.6 refers to Section 716 where in *Section 716.5.3.1 it states*, Fire Door Assemblys shall also meet the requirements for a smoke and Draft control Door Assembly...*Louvers shall be prohibited.*" 

*It seems that should be it, But what about CBC 509.4.2, Incidental uses?*  It seems a Contradiction or else I missing something...

I have also looked at other sources such as:http://idighardware.com/2015/11/dec...ents-of-the-2015-international-building-code/

I feel like I have chased the Rabbit down the Rabbit hole...Perhaps its a CBC thing but not explicit in IBC???

Any thoughts welcome..


----------



## cda

Sounds like 509.4 is dealing with non rated walls.

When CBC T-509 allows incidental uses to be protected by an automatic fire sprinkler system without the construction of a fire-resistance rated wall or floor ceiling assembly, such area shall be separated from the remainder of the building by construction capable of resisting the passage of smoke such as a smoke barrier or smoke partition. (CBC 509.4.2)


----------



## cda

As far as rated door, no can not have opening in it.

An old post


http://idighardware.com/2009/08/louvers-in-fire-rated-doors/


----------



## pilgrim

cda said:


> As far as rated door, no can not have opening in it.
> 
> An old post
> 
> 
> http://idighardware.com/2009/08/louvers-in-fire-rated-doors/



Thanks CDA,

Louvers are often seen in older School Buildings between Rooms within Fire Rated Barriers.  We see Louvers in older buildings with fusible links often...such as in-between classrooms and a Prep Room.

Apparently the only time Louvers are now allowed is in an Incidental use when the space faces outside and the Door is not required to be rated (CBC table 602).  Not sure if the IBC makes the same prohibition on Louvers as the CBC...
(*CBC* *Section 716.5.3.1).*

We generally do a lot of Modernization's where existing Doors (with Louvers) are being replaced (between spaces such as in, Science Classrooms). In these cases we have to conform to current with the replacement Door.  This often means that the new door (with-ought air transfer opening (louvers)) will require that the existing Room or space make up its air, mechanically without air transfer openings.


----------



## cda

pilgrim said:


> Thanks CDA,
> 
> Louvers are often seen in older School Buildings between Rooms within Fire Rated Barriers.  We see Louvers in older buildings with fusible links often...such as in-between classrooms and a Prep Room.
> 
> Apparently the only time Louvers are now allowed is in an Incidental use when the space faces outside and the Door is not required to be rated (CBC table 602).  Not sure if the IBC makes the same prohibition on Louvers as the CBC...
> (*CBC* *Section 716.5.3.1).*
> 
> We generally do a lot of Modernization's where existing Doors (with Louvers) are being replaced (between spaces such as in, Science Classrooms). In these cases we have to conform to current with the replacement Door.  This often means that the new door (with-ought air transfer opening (louvers)) will require that the existing Room or space make up its air, mechanically without air transfer openings.




I am not sure if a rated door with louvers, that has a fusible link is allowed?


----------



## pilgrim

cda said:


> I am not sure if a rated door with louvers, that has a fusible link is allowed?



I cant find any direct reference to Fusible links in the CBC.  It only makes reference to Louvers with no exception
(*CBC* *Section 716.5.3.1).*

However, it seems the question becomes one of restricting the passage of smoke according to UL 1784.  Apparently It becomes nearly impossible to do with Louvers...  see Lori's article:

http://idighardware.com/2015/11/dec...ents-of-the-2015-international-building-code/

Also,

http://idighardware.com/2009/08/louvers-in-fire-rated-doors/

I guess then, the answer is no, at least according to the CBC.


----------



## cda

pilgrim said:


> I cant find any direct reference to Fusible links in the CBC.  It only makes reference to Louvers with no exception
> (*CBC* *Section 716.5.3.1).*
> 
> However, it seems the question becomes one of restricting the passage of smoke according to UL 1784.  Apparently It becomes nearly impossible to do with Louvers...  see Lori's article:
> 
> http://idighardware.com/2015/11/dec...ents-of-the-2015-international-building-code/
> 
> Also,
> 
> http://idighardware.com/2009/08/louvers-in-fire-rated-doors/
> 
> I guess then, the answer is no, at least according to the CBC.




Yep that second link says it all

NO


----------



## mtlogcabin

Does CA have something similar?

2012 IEBC

805.5 Openings in corridor walls.
Openings in corridor walls in any work area shall comply with Sections 805.5.1 through 805.5.4.

Exception: Openings in corridors where such corridors are not required to be rated in accordance with the International Building Code.

805.5.1 Corridor doors.
Corridor doors in the work area shall not be constructed of hollow core wood and shall not contain louvers. All dwelling unit or sleeping unit corridor doors in work areas in buildings of Groups R-1, R-2, and I-1 shall be at least 13/8-inch (35 mm) solid core wood or approved equivalent and shall not have any glass panels, other than approved wired glass or other approved glazing material in metal frames. All dwelling unit or sleeping unit corridor doors in work areas in buildings of Groups R-1, R-2, and I-1 shall be equipped with approved door closers. All replacement doors shall be 13/4-inch (45 mm) solid bonded wood core or approved equivalent, unless the existing frame will accommodate only a 13/8-inch (35 mm) door.

Exceptions:

1.    Corridor doors within a dwelling unit or sleeping unit.

2.    Existing doors meeting the requirements of Guidelines on Fire Ratings of Archaic Materials and Assemblies (IEBC Resource A) for a rating of 15 minutes or more shall be accepted as meeting the provisions of this requirement.

3.    Existing doors in buildings protected throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system shall be required only to resist smoke, be reasonably tight fitting, and shall not contain louvers.

4.    In group homes with a maximum of 15 occupants and that are protected with an approved automatic detection system, closing devices may be omitted.

5.    Door assemblies having a fire protection rating of at least 20 minutes.


----------



## tmurray

In Canada, Fire rated doors must meet CAN/ULC-S104. If they were to include louvers, they must be tested with the louvers in place. We don't permit any field modification. I've heard this is a little different than you folks in the US, where you can have someone come out and re-certify.


----------



## cda

tmurray said:


> In Canada, Fire rated doors must meet CAN/ULC-S104. If they were to include louvers, they must be tested with the louvers in place. We don't permit any field modification. I've heard this is a little different than you folks in the US, where you can have someone come out and re-certify.




Normally on small stuff

Like no label on door.

Not sure if louvers would be field install approved


----------

